# Lt. Turner, Cpl. Dinning, Bdr. Mansell, and Cpl. Payne Killed- April/ 21/ 2006



## Andyd513 (22 Apr 2006)

Just heard it on CTV getting ready to go to the USA thismorning. No news articles on CTV.ca or cbc.ca yet, just heard 4 killed 75 kms outside of Kandahar in a G-Wagon, struck by an IED. They did mention 3 names, didn't catch them. Must be hitting the news-wire websites shortly.

RIP soldiers  
Hope there were no more casualties.


----------



## Jungle (22 Apr 2006)

It has just been confirmed by DND on CBC Newsworld.
RIP Troops...


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Apr 2006)

This from CTV:

*Three of the men have been identified as Cpl. Matthew Dinning, Bobmardier Myles Marshall, and Lieut. William Turner.*

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060416/afghanistan_soldier_060422/20060422?hub=TopStories


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

May they rest in peace.  May those left behind be comforted with grace and dignity.

To the fallen:


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2006)




----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2006)

My Condolances


----------



## military granny (22 Apr 2006)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Daniel San (22 Apr 2006)

Condolences to the loved ones. Courage and best wishes to the troops, keep up the fight.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Apr 2006)

Rest in Peace Boys.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Apr 2006)

Photos from http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca.  High res images are available there as well.

Lt William Turner

Bdr Myles Mansell

Cpl Matthew Dinning



At the going down of the sun, and in the morning, We will remember them.


----------



## RecDiver (22 Apr 2006)

RIP Soldiers and Condolences to the loved ones.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (22 Apr 2006)

Another sad day. RIP brave soldiers and thoughts to the family. Will we ever learn, soft skin vehs I shake my head.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Will we ever learn, soft skin vehs I shake my head.


Bill Gillespie of the CBC radio news said in his report (I believe) that they were the armoured G-Wagens.
*edit*
To confirm, this from the CBC website
_The four were travelling in an armoured jeep called a G-wagon when it struck an improvised explosive device, 70 kilometres north of Kandahar city, around 7:30 a.m. local time Saturday. _ 
Source:  http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/04/22/afghanistan-deaths060422.html 22 April 2006, 10:51 a.m. Atlantic Daylight Savings time


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Apr 2006)

MOD NOTE:

LETS AVOID ANY SPECULATION IN THIS THREAD. THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF THESE BRAVE SOLDIERS DESERVE THIS.   THANKS.


...also I know the CBC is watching this thread right now.


----------



## camochick (22 Apr 2006)

RIP brave soldiers.


----------



## scotty884 (22 Apr 2006)

Just a question I might have misread or over looked but any word as to which unit(s) these soldiers belonged to IN A-stan?  RIP to the fallen


----------



## dapaterson (22 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin:  CBC's website reports



> The four were travelling in an armoured jeep called a G-wagon when it struck an improvised explosive device, 70 kilometres north of Kandahar city, around 7:30 a.m. local time Saturday.



cbtygunner:  I've seen nothing in the press indicating what unit they belonged to in A-stan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2006)

CF Statement:

http://tinyurl.com/fx6a3

National Defence: Four Canadian Soldiers killed in Afghanistan 
APRIL 22, 2006 - 09:04 ET   
  
  
OTTAWA, ONTARIO--(CCNMatthews - April 22, 2006) - Four Canadian soldiers were killed when their vehicle was struck by an improvised explosive device near Gumbad, approximately 75 kilometres north of Kandahar. The incident occurred at approximately 7:30 a.m. on Saturday, April 22 (11 p.m. April 21 EDT).

Killed in the incident were:

- Corporal Matthew Dinning, born in Richmond Hill, Ontario, stationed at 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters, Petawawa, Ontario;

- Bombardier Myles Mansell, born in Victoria, British Columbia, of 5th (British Columbia) Field Regiment, stationed at Victoria, B.C.;

- Lieutenant William Turner, born in Toronto, of Land Force Western Area Headquarters, stationed at Edmonton;

- The identity of the fourth soldier is being withheld at the request of the next-of-kin.

Corporal Dinning, Bombardier Mansell and Lieutenant Turner died at the scene of the blast. The fourth soldier was evacuated by helicopter to Kandahar Airfield where he succumbed to his injuries after undergoing surgery.

All of the soldiers were serving as part of Task Force Afghanistan; their next-of-kin have been notified.

The soldiers were travelling in an armoured "G Wagon" (Gelaendenwagen) vehicle as part of a multi-vehicle convoy when the blast occurred. Immediately after the explosion, Canadian soldiers established a security cordon around the incident site and a medical technician administered immediate first aid. A detailed investigation is being conducted to determine the circumstances of the incident.

Repatriation of the four soldier's remains is now being planned; details will be released as they become available.

Canada's mission in Afghanistan is part of our contribution to the international campaign to help bring stability and security to the people of Afghanistan. The overarching goal is to help the Afghan people achieve peace by preventing their nation from relapsing into a failed state that gives terrorist and terrorist organizations a safe haven.

There are significant risks involved in these operations, but Canadian Forces members are among the best trained, and most experienced soldiers in the world. They are well led, well equipped, and fully prepared for the mission in Afghanistan.

Prior to this incident, 11 members of the Canadian Forces, and a civilian political director from the Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade, have lost their lives in Afghanistan.

NOTE TO EDITOR:

Photographs of three of the soldiers are available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca  

(Also, I'm adding information as I find it:  http://milnews.ca )


----------



## facemesser (22 Apr 2006)

Rest in peace may we learn from this tragedy.


----------



## ark (22 Apr 2006)

RIP soldiers.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Apr 2006)

My sympathies to the families and friends of LT Turner, CPL Dinning and Bombardier Mansell.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Apr 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with their families and friends on this sad day. 

Rest in Peace my brothers, your sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Well CBC Newsworld is already jumping on the the fact that the G-Wagen has little to no armour. So maybe we should keep any speculations to ourselfs.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (22 Apr 2006)

My deepest condolences to their friends, families and brothers at arms.


Matthew.


----------



## Franko (22 Apr 2006)

RIP

Thoughts and prayers to the families.

Regards


----------



## Bobbyoreo (22 Apr 2006)

My families thoughts and prayers are with the fallen.

RIP


----------



## Trogdor (22 Apr 2006)

RIP to the fallen.

Hope they catch the morons who did this.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Apr 2006)

Rest in peace guys.

Condolences to the families and friends.

D


----------



## ERIK2RCR (22 Apr 2006)

Pro Patria, RIP


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2006)

3rd Horseman said:
			
		

> Another sad day. RIP brave soldiers and thoughts to the family. Will we ever learn, soft skin vehs I shake my head.



How about concentrating on the fact that we lost four brothers today, and STFU about what they were riding in, just for a few days, huh?


----------



## Franko (22 Apr 2006)

*To all reading this thread:*

*The family of the 4th soldier that was killed do not want his or her name released*

Please respect their wishes. 

If anyone posts it it will be an *automatic banning*....news agencies are watching this site for it right now.

'nuff said.

Regards


----------



## axeman (22 Apr 2006)

R.I.P. soldiers


----------



## mitch83 (22 Apr 2006)

condolences to the families  my prayers are with you .....really angered by the post 3rd horseman but thats for another day. Rest In Peace soldiers


----------



## Gunner (22 Apr 2006)

To all of the fallen.  Stand easy.  End of mission.   

Ubique.


----------



## Spanky (22 Apr 2006)

Our prayers are with the families, friends, and loved ones of the fallen.  Know that neither they nor their sacrifice will ever be forgotten and will always be remembered with honour and gratitude.


----------



## muskrat89 (22 Apr 2006)

"Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends."

My thoughts and prayers go out to the friends, families and comrades of these soldiers.

Ubique

M MacFarlane


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

THEY SHALL GROW NOT OLD AS WE
THAT ARE LEFT GROW OLD;
AGE SHALL NOT WEARY THEM NOR
THE YEARS CONDEMN.
AT THE GOING DOWN OF THE SUN
AND IN THE MORNING,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM



My thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends of the fallen and also to all those of TF Afghanistan.

Standy easy boys, your journey is over.  CHIMO!


----------



## Sapper41 (22 Apr 2006)

My heart goes out to their units, family and friends.  Stay pumped boys, we are all very proud of you back here!  Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Kirkhill (22 Apr 2006)

My condolences and my gratitude to the families of these four soldiers.

Many thanks.

And RIP guys.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Apr 2006)

I am sorry  to hear this, makes the loss of my grandmother this week so small, we lost brothers in arms. The men who died shall be remembered and never forgotten, time for new names to go up on the wall in Ottawa and I hope they do not delay the engraving. These men and the last ones do deserve to live on in the memories of fellow Canadians


----------



## karl28 (22 Apr 2006)

RIP soldiers


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (22 Apr 2006)

RIP

My condolences to the family and friends of the fallen.


----------



## Wookilar (22 Apr 2006)

ninerdomestic and I send our condolences to the family, friends and units of our brothers-in-arms.

Stand down boys. Rest easy.


----------



## dk (22 Apr 2006)

Condolences and Gratitude.

Rest In Peace


----------



## canadianblue (22 Apr 2006)

My condolences to all the family, my thoughts and prayers go out to them.


----------



## couchcommander (22 Apr 2006)

My deepest condolences, and thanks, to the families and friends of the fallen.


----------



## 811 (22 Apr 2006)

"Mat"

You will truly be missed by your fellow brothers and sisters at 2 MP PL, CMBG Petawawa.


----------



## Kunu (22 Apr 2006)

RIP brave ones.  

Condolences to their family and friends.


----------



## scm77 (22 Apr 2006)

*RIP*


----------



## Docherty (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## Conway (22 Apr 2006)

Myles,  you're an amazing guy and you have done 5 Field proud your entire career.  R.I.P., brother.  UBIQUE.


----------



## scoutfinch (22 Apr 2006)

My sincere condolences to the friends, families and comrades of the deceased.  You have sustained a tremendous loss.

Rest in Peace.

scoutfinch


*Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.  *


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Apr 2006)

God's grace to those who have fallen and their loved ones.

RIP


----------



## from darkness lite (22 Apr 2006)

RIP troops.  Prayers and condolences to the families.

FDL 

Lest We Forget


----------



## beach_bum (22 Apr 2006)

RIP  

Condolances to the family and friends.


----------



## S McKee (22 Apr 2006)

A terrible day, a terrible tragedy. On behalf of my family I offer heartfelt condolences to the families and friends of our fallen brothers. I can only hope that those who advocate bringing the troops home will honour the sacrifice made by these young men, and realize that they died for what they believed in. Let us keep all those serving in Afghanistan, and our comrades in Edmonton, Victoria and Petawawa, in our thoughts and prayers as they struggle with the difficult tasks that lay ahead over the coming days and weeks. God keep you in His arms brothers ++++


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Seems that CDS has released the name of the 4th solider during his press conference.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Seems that CDS has released the name of the 4th solider during his press conference.


I hope it wasn't a slip-up.  I just hope that the privacy of ALL those concerned is respected by the media


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Let's hope so.

Press conference is now on CBC Newsworld and CTV Newsnet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Great TVA from Quebec is jumping on the "Is the G-Wagen the right vehicle" bandwagon.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Well CBC Newsworld confirms that the CDS has released the name of the 4th soldier. But I will not post it out of respect for the family.


----------



## Pte_Martin (22 Apr 2006)

RIP peace guys, Hopefully we will see less guys get injured over there


----------



## gelan (22 Apr 2006)

I went to High School with Matt. He played on the Rugby team, and was a very cool person. Matt and I met up a couple times when I was posted to Petawawa. We would joke and tell stories and reminisce about highschool and talk about how different the military is from Civilian life. I'm a civilian myself now, but it doesn't lessen the sense of brotherhood I feel. It's one fellow soldier and friend that isn't there anymore. He was an amazing person as well as a great MP... Rest now, Matt.

Raise a beer to Matt and his comrades tonight. I know I will.

- Pte(ret.) RMG Hopkins
O Coy, 3 RCR Petawawa
Pro Patria.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (22 Apr 2006)

My Condolances


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Well CBC Newsworld confirms that the CDS has released the name of the 4th soldier. But I will not post it out of respect for the family.



Well done.  Thanks.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

33 guests are viewing this topic.  Please, a reminder to all: Keep it professional.


Garvin out.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

RIP brothers


----------



## dardt (22 Apr 2006)

May God bless all of their families. RIP.


----------



## Braidjansen (22 Apr 2006)

I knew Bill Turner when he joined the 11th Field Regiment in Guelph during the early 1990's.  He was the epitome of decency and an all round nice guy and it really angers me that this happened to him.  I guess it really is as described by Farley Mowat in "The Regiment":  If it's your time, the bullet with your name on it will chase you through the door, around the corner, and under the table to get you.  We all know that when you wear the funny green suit you take your chances, but it still hit close to home to turn on the TV this morning and see his picture.  

UBIQUE


----------



## monika (22 Apr 2006)

My sincerest condolences.

Bless these souls; provide comfort and rest to their survivors.


----------



## Hopkins (22 Apr 2006)

I let you know what kind of a man BDR Mansell was.

He taught on my Basic. I'll never forget him as my 2IC throwing boots across the room, flipping my bed when it was perfect, and handing out a laugh on the FTX's.

He was not only a soldier.  He was more of a brother.  A part of the family that everyone needs.  His cheery face always brought happiness to even the roughest of times.  He was one of a kind.

He went over to Afghanistan hoping to contribute to the effort and to protect those he holds nearest to him at home.  Nothing would come in the way of the enemy, and his friends and family.  He wouldn't let anything happen to us.

BDR Mansell, 5th Field will never be the same without you brother.  This day will be remembered by all of us.  

UBIQUE!!!

Pte. Hopkins 5th BC Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## Pea (22 Apr 2006)

My sincerest condolences to the family and friends of the fallen. We are a better country because of these fine men.


----------



## Quag (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

The name of the fourth soldier has now been released by DND...


----------



## Blackhorse7 (22 Apr 2006)

I'll be putting the mourning ribbon on the uniform tonight... RIP.


----------



## Sapper6 (22 Apr 2006)

My condolences and prayers go out to the families of those fallen.

May they rest in peace and not be forgotten. *++++*

Ubique.

Sapper6


----------



## Grilla (22 Apr 2006)

all I can say is I wish I was home with my buddies from 5 tribe right now. Manny you did well in life, its a shame you cant carry on with your goals and dreams.


----------



## cdpayne (22 Apr 2006)

Thanks for your condolences on this web site. 

My son, Randy Payne, was the fourth victim in the tragedy today. 

We didn't publish his name until all of the family was notified. 

We thank you very much for your support.

David R. Payne
VRI


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

My heart filled condolences to you and your family.

CHIMO!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Apr 2006)

Stay strong.....on behalf of of army.ca, our sincerest condolences.


----------



## Pearson (22 Apr 2006)

My sincerest condolences to all.

Todd Pearson


----------



## Cpl.Banks (22 Apr 2006)

Terribly sorry to hear of your loss as well as every other family's loss. Stay strong and my sincere condolences. 
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (22 Apr 2006)

Cdpayne, although your son will always be a part of the family of the Canadian Forces, You as well have given to the CF 
the greatest sacrifice.


----------



## armyvern (22 Apr 2006)

My thoughts, prayers and condolances to the families and loved ones of our fallen.

and to our Fallen:

Our Heaven's today have become more blessed with your brave presence. I will remember you. 

Veronica


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Apr 2006)

cdpayne said:
			
		

> Thanks for your condolences on this web site.
> 
> My son, Randy Payne, was the fourth victim in the tragedy today.
> 
> ...


Mr. Payne
I'm sure I can say with full confidence that everyone on this forum wishes you all the best and we offer our condolences.


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Apr 2006)

Mr. Payne:

I do not know you, Sir, nor did I know your son - my loss.

The presence of the father is most apparent in the actions of his children.  Your son, as a member of that truly remarkable brotherhood known as the Canadian Forces, lived life to the fullest, met challenges beyond the imagination of most citizens, and gave his all for his nation.  Your guiding hand was apparent in his choice of vocations, and his sacrifice is testament to your influence in his life.

My sincerest condolences on your loss, Sir - your son and his three comrades will live in my memory for the rest of my life - although I never met them, we were brothers.

Roy Harding


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Apr 2006)

Mr Payne, I had the honour of spending time working with Randy, Matt and the rest of their crew before I left Afghanistan in March. They are true professionals and warriors in every sense of the word, and I am proud to count them as friends. 

My sincerest condolences to you and your family.

Mike


----------



## Sandy Skipton (22 Apr 2006)

RIP boys... thank you for serving, you will not be forgotten ... my heart weeps for the families of these boys, my sincere condolences


----------



## krustyrl (22 Apr 2006)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the families of those who have fallen.


                                                                                  R.I.P


----------



## Jack Neilson (22 Apr 2006)

Heartfelt respect and condolences from our family to the families who have lost a member and to the extended family of the CF who also mourn.  We have shed our tears and will always support you.
Jack and Jacquie Neilson


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (22 Apr 2006)

"HawkEye" said:
			
		

> I let you know what kind of a man BDR Mansell was.
> 
> He taught on my Basic. I'll never forget him as my 2IC throwing boots across the room, flipping my bed when it was perfect, and handing out a laugh on the FTX's.
> 
> ...



I can only imagine the tremendous loss the 5th BC Field Regiment is feeling right now. All lost today were great men, for so many reasons.
May we never forget their contributions to making peace around the world.
To those getting ready to deploy, or deployed already, just know that us back at home support you all the way.
Take the fight to the enemy!

Dan


----------



## Recce41 (22 Apr 2006)

RIP, Fellas
 The only thing I would like to add is the Flag lowering thing. As my wife said today. If Harper really cared, it would be half staff.


----------



## yoman (22 Apr 2006)

RIP  

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of the fallen.


----------



## darmil (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## 245SiegeBtyRCA (22 Apr 2006)

Bdr Myles Mansell - you will be missed.

RIP 

E.L. Underhill
_former_ 5th (BC) Field Regiment


----------



## Jantor (22 Apr 2006)

My sincerest condolences to their family and friends. May they rest in peace


----------



## lyned (22 Apr 2006)

Heart felt condolences to the families. We have a son "over there" serving with 1 PPCLI "A" Coy. We cringe whenever we hear of CDN soldiers getting injured or killed. 

As those who have given before them, they will not be forgotten.


----------



## Elisha (22 Apr 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the fallen soldiers, their families and friends.


Elisha


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## mdumond25 (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Apr 2006)

I can only Echo the Comments of other on here when I say Rest in Peace, May we Never EVER forget them, or that the True Price of freedom, is sadly always paid for with the lives of Good Men. My God be with their families during this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## MikeL (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Apr 2006)

RIP,

and prayers and thoughts to the soldiers comrades, friends, and families.


----------



## hayterowensound (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## geo (22 Apr 2006)

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn...........
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## wildman0101 (22 Apr 2006)

rip 
my heartfelt condolences and prayers to the familys and friends of our fallen comrades. 
you will not be forgotten
                                 scoty brandt


----------



## PG (22 Apr 2006)

My condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of the men killed in Afghanistan. RIP 
Paxton Grill


----------



## pbi (22 Apr 2006)

Just found about this now on arriving home (away from news all day). I can't say anything more eloquently than what has already been expressed on the previous pages.


----------



## cara_75 (22 Apr 2006)

I am so very saddened to hear of the loss of these brave young men. As a US citizen, I don't often think of, or even hear about the Canadian military's fight against terrorism, and this was a huge wake up call for me. I thank the brave men and women serving in the Canadian Army for their sacrifice and their service. We are ALL safer for their efforts. My deepest condolences to those of you who knew and loved the men who gave their lives to make the world a safer place for the rest of us. God bless you, and God bless Canada.


----------



## Centurian1985 (22 Apr 2006)




----------



## ArmyRick (22 Apr 2006)

4 Soldiers have given their lives....
Paid the ultimate price...
Rest in peace and find eternal peace wherever your souls may be now...
  

Mathew, William, Randy and Myles, we will not forget.


----------



## Cloud Cover (22 Apr 2006)

RIP


----------



## Marauder (23 Apr 2006)

See you lads on the objective; until then, you will be remembered. Stand easy.


----------



## devil39 (23 Apr 2006)

My sincere condolences to the familiy and friends of Lt Turner, Bdr Mansell, Cpl Dinning and Cpl Payne.  

RIP.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Apr 2006)

My most heartfelt condolences to the friends and family of the fallen. May they rest in piece and remain in our hearts and minds for ever more.

It is with both pride and sadness that we pay our respects to those that have paid the ultimate sacrifice for Canada.

I salute thee.


----------



## Bald Eagle (23 Apr 2006)

RIP boys ... 

My condolences to their loved ones


----------



## caper861 (23 Apr 2006)

I wish to send out all of my prayers tonight to all of the family and co-workers of the 4 men who gave their lives for us.  Their deaths are not in vain though, as they were there to fight for the smaller person to whom is unable to fight.  And for that my family and I give our thanks.  I knew Cpl. Payne.  He never was seen without a smile on his face or a helping hand for someone.  I remember watching him playing in his backyard with his family every chance he got.  Was always kind to me and my family.  He will be solely be missed by a number of persons within our community as a great friend, wonderful husband, caring father and outstanding co-worker.  If anything, this has made me look at my husband differently tonight and when he comes home I will be shore as to hold him a little closer and a little tighter.  
I have light a candle tonight, and I shall light this candle every night for 7 nights so as to remember these 4 men and my own friends who have given their lives.

All of my prayers to these families tonight.
T.F.


----------



## gk404 (23 Apr 2006)

R.I.P. to the fallen   
My deepest condolences to the families.


----------



## Bloodaxe (23 Apr 2006)

Sincerest condolences to the family, friends, and fellow soldiers of these brave men. 
Major Gilson
L Edmn R


----------



## gun plumber (23 Apr 2006)

RIP Friends.


----------



## suradasa (23 Apr 2006)

I did my basic with Bdr Mansell. He was a good man and always kept us in good spirits, whether we were scrubbing floors or doing push-ups. May you rest in peace, Mansell.


----------



## dpaquett (23 Apr 2006)

I had the pleasure of serving with Bill Turner while he was a member of 20th Field Artillery Regiment.  Bill was a good spirited, honest, and charismatic officer.  My deepest condolences go out to the Turner family and the families of Bdr Mansell, Cpl Payne, and Cpl Dinning.  RIP.

Sincerely,

D.A. Paquette
Maj
BC 61 Fd Bty


----------



## Max-the-Silent (23 Apr 2006)

Bless those men, and their familes and friends.

I'll light a candle, so their spirits will not be in the dark.

I'll put out water, that they not go thirsty.

I'll put out food, that they not go hungry.

I'll put out a weapon, that they not go unarmed.

My most heartfelt condolences to the people who loved these men.


----------



## redleafjumper (23 Apr 2006)

It was with great sadness that I heard of these losses.  My sincere condolences to the families and friends of these latest casualties of yet another war.   Best of luck to those left to carry on.  Stay strong soldiers!


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Apr 2006)

Here downunder, just got the news from an email. Not good news, and I accept this with a heavy heart, as we all know and understand that the loss of just one, is one too many.

Sadly, news such as this the reality of war. 

One day this war will end, and the lads will all come home, but that won't be for a while.

I have friends there right now, and although our thoughts are with the families and friends of these   4 men , our thoughts too should be with their fellow members in their unit, as they share a special bond only soldiers know, and I am sure they feel the loss, and are gutted right to the bone.  

Wes


----------



## cobbler (23 Apr 2006)

My sincerest condolence go out to these Soldier's families, friends, and to the Candian Forces as a whole who have suffered a tragic loss, especially to those of you who had the honour of knowing them.

Lest We Forget


----------



## manhole (23 Apr 2006)

my condolences to all the families and friends of these 4 Canadian soldiers.   Stand easy, friends.  

Ubique


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Apr 2006)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Here downunder, just got the news from an email. Not good news, and I accept this with a heavy heart, as we all know and understand that the loss of just one, is one too many.
> 
> Sadly, news such as this the reality of war.
> 
> ...



Very eloquently put, Wes. Thank you.


----------



## M Feetham (23 Apr 2006)

Mine and my families condolences to the families and loved ones of the four fallen brothers.
Fair winds and following seas
 :salut
Marc Feetham
CFLRS


----------



## RCA (23 Apr 2006)

This one hits closer to home, because I too knew Bdr Mansell, and I know the great loss 5 Tribe has suffered. 

 Too all the families, from my self, my family and my Regiment, our most heartfelt condolences.

 Good Shooting, End of Mission, Stand Easy


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2006)

RIP boys.

Condolences to families and to the Units - especially 5 Fd - being a Victoria dude myself and having supported that unit alot in my younger days.



MM


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (23 Apr 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of our fallen soldiers.  

Iain


----------



## muffin (23 Apr 2006)

RIP Soldiers.

The families and friends will be in my prayers.

Maggie


----------



## HollywoodHitman (23 Apr 2006)

Bdr Myles Mansell was my friend. One of those cheerful guys with a positive outlook. I always enjoyed jousting with him whenever we would have a chance to trade insults. I've spent a good part of the last day or so in quiet reflection of some of the conversations we have had. I'll miss them as we always seemed to have good chats. I can tell you all that he was enjoying himself and making the best of this tour although he missed his family and his Regiment.

To his family, friends and all the Gunners in 5 Tribe, I offer you my most sincere condolences. I am honoured to be with 8 other soldiers, friends of Myles here in camp, who will tomorrow help carry him so he can begin his long journey back home where he belongs...With his family. You will be in my thoughts. To the families and friends of the other soldiers. I offer you as well, my most sincere condolences. May your loved ones rest in peace.

Myles, Rest Easy friend. I will remember you.  

T.M. Sandulak
MCpl
Royal Westminster Regiment
Task Force Afghanistan


----------



## Gunnerlove (23 Apr 2006)

I am sure everyone in the forces knows four soldiers were just killed in Afghanistan.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060416/afghanistan_soldier_060422?hub=TopStories&s_name=&no_ads=

One of them was my friend. 
I can say that Bdr Myles Mansell will be missed by his friends, family and everyone he has served with. 

We have missed you since you left and it hurts to know you are not coming back.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Apr 2006)

Sorry for your loss.  I know exactly what your going through.


----------



## spr. mackinnon (23 Apr 2006)

My heartfelt condolences go out to the family's and friends who knew these brave men.  May there souls rest in peace.

 Cpl. Matthew Dinning, from Richmond Hill, Ont.
 Lt. William Turner, from Toronto, Ont.
 Bdr. Myles Mansell, from Victoria, B.C.
 Cpl. Randy Payne, from Wainwright.


----------



## parkie (23 Apr 2006)

Dearest Families.
How you must hurt, No one can ever know. 
 I too, have lost, Lost so very much of my youth and the people who shared it.
 Including my first born, My son,
 Yes, I too,belong to the special few who have given of themselves, their family, their legacy, to the call of doing what is right.
 My son fell with the British Special forces, His heart stopped, When he needed it the most. While Doing Right. I don’t know where or even entirely how he passed,I only know has  you know , they were doing what was right.
 I would share some words of Warmth to comfort you and maybe ease your terrible pain. 

There are times when all you can see is the darkness, but ahead is a small glimmer, and that glimmer is happiness. The happiness that you lost.
 And to carry you there is hope. The hope that one day your life will once again feel that happiness. Even though it seems this pain will never go away. And there will never be a better day. Knowing in your heart that some day, things will be better, that can give you that hope and ease that terrible pain. 
My son,My brothers in arms, I thought Lost, I have found them, I have found them here, In the pages these young men and women write to one another, 
 In their faces I see the loved ones I have lost,If you look, perhaps you to, can find your loved ones there .I am almost certain, that they are there. 


                                My most heartfelt condolences
                       My deepest Honor and respect for your sacrifice
                                   
                                            A.C.(parkie)
                                1st Canadian Infantry Division
                                     2nd Infantry Brigade
                         Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## Springroll (23 Apr 2006)

My sincerest condolences to the families of all that have passed, especially to Myles, whom did his basic and training with my younger sister. 
This is a very sad day.  :'(

There is a gathering at the Bay St Armouries tonight to honour Myles.


----------



## 2289army (23 Apr 2006)

MBdr Mansell was a member of this site....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/2418

He answered some of my questions in the recruiting center a few years ago, but i regret not properly meeting him.


----------



## westernarmymember (23 Apr 2006)

To those left behind, I offer thoughts and prayers.

To the fallen, stand easy soldiers, you've given your all


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Apr 2006)

Cpl. Matthew Dinning, Lt. William Turner, Bdr. Myles Mansell, Cpl. Randy Payne...Stand....Easy.

 RIP Troops  

To the family, friends, and brothers in arms of our fallen...my condolences and prayers.


----------



## 12thmp (24 Apr 2006)

To all friends family and regimental family of Bombardier Myles Mansell on behalf of the 12 Military Police Platoon i would like to the this opportunity to express our condolances in the loss of a friend co worker and mentor. Myles was a good friend of mine who i had the opportunity to train with on many occasions. he was what i would consider a real friend. he was very approachable by all and was always able to keep his sense of humour even at the worst of times. Now he has made the ultimate sacrifice. I ill always remember him and keep him in my thoughts. 

Securitas


----------



## Jake (24 Apr 2006)




----------



## silentbutdeadly (24 Apr 2006)

Lt Turner was a good friend of mine! He was a good friend of Capt Greene and he sat down with me after the axe incident and helped me out alot with my emotions after that event. I just got home on leave when i heard the news. I am very sadden by this event. He was a very good and kind man , who worked hard to help these people just like Capt Greene. RIP Comrade. I will see you again someday but not today.


----------



## wdewitt (24 Apr 2006)

Our heart goes  out to our soldiers family's and friends on there lost
of there love ones.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2006)

Final Roll Call

We thought of you with love today
But that is nothing new.

We thought about you yesterday
And days before that too. 

We think of you in silence
We often speak your name.

Now all we have are memories
And your picture in a frame. 

Your memory is our keepsake
With which we'll never part

God has you in His keeping
We have you in our Heart.

Author Unknown


----------



## InfantryWannabee (24 Apr 2006)

And when they get to Heaven's gates, Saint Peter they will tell
Four more soldiers reporting sir.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2006)

InfantryWannabee said:
			
		

> And when they get to Heaven's gates, Saint Peter they will tell
> Four more soldiers reporting sir.



Mods, I believe the above post should be removed before friends and/or family members of those killed take serious offence to it.

However its your call.

Thanks,

Wes

EDIT: the above post has now obviously been tailored for better taste, thanks. Mods, please delete mine and other posts regarding this edit topic.

Thanks again,

Wes


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Apr 2006)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Mods, I believe the above post should be removed before friends and/or family members of those killed take serious offence to it.
> 
> However its your call.
> 
> ...



To me it was very poignant and hallowed post

dileas

tess


----------



## InfantryWannabee (26 Apr 2006)

Sorry if that offended anyone. It's just that I've heard that poem a lot, and everytime it still gives me goosebumps, so I just thought it was a good way to honour the fallen... I don't understand why the last sentence, specifically, was edited out, however.


----------



## Gunner (26 Apr 2006)

PM on the way.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the edit, much better.

WRT that last phrase which was edited, I have even seen it on t-shirts, so I just thought it was better left out.

Topic closed.


Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Reynolds (26 Apr 2006)

Bdr.Mansell was an istructor on my bmq and sq courses.  Although he gave us cock like any good staff he always made us laugh.  I dont know what else to say.  He was a great man and he will be missed

RIP BDR MANSELL


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (28 Apr 2006)

RIP Boys, you will surely be missed


----------



## cdpayne (29 Apr 2006)

As I am not home I am using my sons PC. Thanks for all the condolances to the fallen soldiers, especially my son Randy. He was a great man  and loved what he was doing. Don't most of them? I will get back to you all when the family is finished our time. Fellows that are there or going there bulk up the SISIP. Thanks again and God bless and keep you all safe.

David Payne


----------



## military granny (29 Apr 2006)

Dear Mr. Payne
Please know our hearts are with your whole family right now. And my son sends condolances to you and yours.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Apr 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/04/29/soldiers-afghanistan060429.html

Huge turnout for Cpl Dinning's funeral. Big show of respect from his community.


----------



## JasonH (30 Apr 2006)

Can anyone give me information about Dinning, it turns out he grew up in my hometown of Alliston for 8 years and I'd appreciate if anyone could find out the school he went to.  I'm 2 years younger than this poor fellow who lost his life and I'd like to know if in fact I went to school with him at some point in his life.

Small world when I herd he had spent time their as a child.

RIP   :'(


----------



## muffin (1 May 2006)

That sort of personal information is generally not given out here. It is sometimes in the local newspapers, you may be able to find it there. 

muffin


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 May 2006)

New article in the Calgary Herald today.

http://www.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/story.html?id=60380c21-e16d-4cdd-b5e3-6dfef6eb0862&k=24395&p=1



> Jason Heller and his buddy Bill Turner gazed up at the Afghan stars over the butt of a heavy machine-gun.
> 
> The reservists swapped stories of Alberta in between mouthfuls of Froot Loops as they kept watch for Taliban.
> 
> ...


----------



## cameron (23 May 2006)

RIP and Godspeed to all those who go into harm's way


----------

